

Code 'transplant' could revolutionise programming - freddref
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2015-07/30/code-organ-transplant-software-myscalpel

======
velmu
I wrote about a similar issue, but with Web Development - a much more routine
branch of software development (IMO). Plenty of room for automation here.

My Job Went to GoogleBot (and all I wrote was this lousy article):
[https://www.symfony.fi/entry/my-job-went-to-googlebot-and-
al...](https://www.symfony.fi/entry/my-job-went-to-googlebot-and-all-i-wrote-
was-this-lousy-article)

------
vmorgulis
The paper:
[http://crest.cs.ucl.ac.uk/autotransplantation/downloads/auto...](http://crest.cs.ucl.ac.uk/autotransplantation/downloads/autotransplantation.pdf)

Interesting, malloc() is an "organ" :-)

~~~
rbanffy
By any chance, was this paper submitted for review in early April?

------
kwhitefoot
The Wired article is so superficial as to be practically useless. But a quick
read of the paper suggests that there really is something useful in it,
although at a very early stage and for C only.

